# How good is the fishing REALLY at kiptopeke?



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Found out today I'll be off for 2 weeks around Christmas time! First thing I thought of immediately was where can I go to fish. I've gotten a lot of mixed reviews on kiptopeke for the winter stripers. I've heard a few say it's the best and easiest place for someone new to the area to catch some cows.

And on the other hand after poking around on forums a little bit i find a lot more people saying that it is very overrated and you have to put in a lot of time out there before you'll nab one (if and when).

Well I don't have a lot of time. That area is about 5 hours from me. And if I did go out there and camp for a week it'd have to be around the holidays. 

So being as how this is my favorite forum I'm very curious to hear what you all thought of that area? Worth making a drive like that?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

are you fishing from shore, pier, boat or kayak?

not a bad time to be there at all.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow 5 hours is a haul but 5 days may make it worth the trip. You could try other places in the area if one is a bust. I hope you get some good feedback, its about 2 hours from me give or take. I've got nothing going on in the winter I may head that way myself


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll be fishing from my kayak. Yea I was thinking about renting one of the cabins down at kiptopeke and staying 3-5 days or until I catch a beast.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I would say that Kiptopeke is really your best best to catch a cow from a kayak. Otherwise you could launch at Cape Charles and paddle out to where the fleet of boats will be drifting but that is about a 2 mile paddle out to the area they catch them. At Kiptopeke, the channel edge is right there at the ships. If you try both around the ships and catching a drift for them, you have a good chance to get one, especially if you are going to be there for a few days. If you haven't already, check out Kayak Kevin's Kipto How-To page: http://kayakkevin.com/kiptohowto.html

Good luck if you go!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

(edit: Looks like rwh beat me to it)

+1 on rwh comments

Kipto + Kayak + Eels = Cows. Check out Kayak Kevin's video on fishing the Concrete Ships.
Of course, it all depends on water temp.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

I've heard it gets super crowded along the ships too. Anyone have any experience/stories from out there?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

It can get crowded, but when the weather is cooperating that time of the year and the winds aren't blowing too hard, that whole side of the bay will be crowded with boats drifting & trolling for stripers. Boats as far as you can see. One really calm day last year at the Old Plantation Flats area, there were so many boats that it seemed you could walk across them without touching water, but fish were still being caught. You just have to jump in and get yourself a spot.


----------

